

A black woman's experiencing changing her Twitter avatar to a white male - csandreasen
http://www.onthemedia.org/story/31-race-swap-experiment/transcript/

======
csandreasen
I think this probably speaks a bit to the value of text-centric interfaces.
Most of the time when I read HN, I don't even notice the usernames, and if I
do it's always after I finish reading the comment. There's no extra
gender/racial/age/etc. baggage that goes along with the post.

------
csandreasen
The original audio is here: [http://www.onthemedia.org/story/31-race-swap-
experiment/](http://www.onthemedia.org/story/31-race-swap-experiment/)

